# Cars without dpf ??



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Im looking for a new car ( noy brand new just new to me )
would like a diesel but cos i do mainly city driving after reading lots about them i think its wise i personally stay clear of cars with a DPF , i know different manufacturers introduced DPF at different times, i had a 05 s40 diesel with no DPF yet my mates 55 plate has one , after hours or looking on net eventually found out that VW first introduced DPF in 2007 to there 170 bhp engines then across the board in 2008 , so maybe a summit like a 2006 golf tdi would be good for me ,, i also have my eye on a 2006(06) HONDA CIVIC SE I-CTDI 2.2 6-speed but cant find out any info on net weather that would have a DPF ??? any HONDA fans know that answer?? or any comments on DPF experiences , ect ,


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Buy whatever you want and take it for a good half hour motorway blast once a week.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Buy whatever you want and take it for a good half hour motorway blast once a week.


This is a option and will be considered but not having one at all is better option lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mines not got a DPF and is fairly new.
All 407s have them apart from the XLINE (something I knew but the salesman at the dealership didnt,slacker)


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My 05 Corsa doesn't have one

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My Vectra C has one and thats because its a auto, I wish it was a manual to be rid of the DPF as they hit power and MPG but I am looking at getting it wriiten out of the ECU and then I can bin it off the exhaust.
My wifes 56 plate Corsa D 1.3cdti has no DPF because its the low hp version.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep as far as I know all 140bhp 2.0 TDi MK5 Golfs had no DPF so you'll be safe with one of those. I think the MK6 has them as standard.

For city driving do you really need a diesel which is better at home on motorways? A smaller petrol engine will have enough power round town, will warm its heater up faster in winter and will cost less to buy.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

My T5 Transporter was a non-DPF one and was faultless. My mate bought a 59 plate T5 which had a DPF and has been a problem since day one.

Even after a 2 hour motorway trip, the following morning it would do a re-gen. In the end he had the DPF removed, deleted and remapped - and is now perfect!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

random thing is mine is an hdi 136 non fap and its in the same tax band as the hdi 136 w/fap.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I drive a car with DPF leon Fr and 90% of my driving is city there is small issue with DPF and regeneration but I can live with that as this car give me so much fun is well worth

P.S - but I will get it removed soon to have mooore fun lol


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

PugIain said:


> random thing is mine is an hdi 136 non fap and its in the same tax band as the hdi 136 w/fap.


That will be because the tax is based on CO2 emissions. The filter removed soot, that's all.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Teddy said:


> That will be because the tax is based on CO2 emissions. The filter removed soot, that's all.


pointless then. my mates cost him about 200 quid for a tank of fluid and a filter.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

*removal of dpf ??? MOT ???*

i have read about the permanant removal of the dpf, watched one recent video clip from a company that cuts open the dpf housing , removes the filter them welds back up the housing and removes the dpf stuff from the ecu, so its gone for good, 1 question is if this removal is done , will the car in question still pass the mot and emission tests ????????????????


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> i have read about the permanant removal of the dpf, watched one recent video clip from a company that cuts open the dpf housing , removes the filter them welds back up the housing and removes the dpf stuff from the ecu, so its gone for good, 1 question is if this removal is done , will the car in question still pass the mot and emission tests ????????????????


yes, the DPF doesnt affect emissions in a CO2 sense. it cuts down the "black soot" effect, which is just a visual check for the MOT. so provided the black soot is not overly bad, it would still pass.

my mondeo 2004 does not have a DPF, but from 04-05 on they are found on some of them, and are on ALL the 07 plate on Diesel models (the new shape).


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

The Honda Civic hasn't got a DPF. 

One of the many reasons I love mine.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Pretty sure none of the Hondas have DPF.

Just took an 07 Type S as a trade in


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

as from now on all diesel cars are equipped with DPF this is EU law


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

GJM said:


> Pretty sure none of the Hondas have DPF.
> 
> Just took an 07 Type S as a trade in


none of petrol cars have DPF


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ type s comes in diesel too :thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Alzak said:


> as from now on all diesel cars are equipped with DPF this is EU law


None of the Hondas in the age group mentioned and yes I know petrol don't have DPF but the Type S I mentioned is a 2.2 CDTI.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Alzak said:


> as from now on all diesel cars are equipped with DPF this is EU law


Yep all new diesels have to meet Euro 5 emission standard minimum.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> ^^ type s comes in diesel too :thumb:


not into honda brand at all never thought that type s can be diesel as well


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Alzak said:


> none of petrol cars have DPF


Thats because DPF means diesel particulate filter.Or as the the French call them FAP,filtre à particules.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Thats because DPF means diesel particulate filter.Or as the the French call them FAP,filtre à particules.


that answers what a FAP is then ,, bloody french alwasy have to be different lol


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

GJM said:


> None of the Hondas in the age group mentioned and yes I know petrol don't have DPF but the Type S I mentioned is a 2.2 CDTI.[/QUOTE
> 
> well with that info i might go and look at this 2,2 diesel civic thats in local garage, so with all the great comments from you on on this thread , and bit more i read , i belive from about 2008 every new diesel by law has a dpf


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I think 2012 onwards vehicles that were originally fitted with a DPF will fail the MOT if the DPF is not present on the car at MOT time......


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

if remove just insert from DPF there is no chance MOT tester will see any difference as DPF can is still present


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

NickP said:


> I think 2012 onwards vehicles that were originally fitted with a DPF will fail the MOT if the DPF is not present on the car at MOT time......


That will only apply to cars built from 2012, there's rules about retrospective legislation, unless you're the government and it means you can increase tax.


----------

